
Show HN: DB-SQL – an easy to use, webbased query tool for PSQL and MySQL DBs - lebalz
http://github.com/lebalz/db-sql
======
Lukas_Skywalker
I used a similar tool called Sqlectron in the past, which would hang for
queries returning more than about 500 rows. This tool seems to be much better
at that. I don't really feel comfortable providing my database credentials
though. I will probably host it myself for any serious work.

~~~
lebalz
I'm coming from Sqlectron too - i used it for my database classes with my
students. The main reason i created db-sql was that schools and universities
block almost all ports, so my database could not be reached. This is solved by
db-sql. And yeah, the results are displayed on demand :)

Good news about security - your db credentials are stored encrypted and they
can only be decrypted when you provide the encryption key, which is available
client-side only (it is created on login).

Suggestions to further improve security are warmly welcome. A good starting
point to get in touch with the code would be [https://github.com/lebalz/db-
sql/blob/master/app/models/db_s...](https://github.com/lebalz/db-
sql/blob/master/app/models/db_server.rb#L90)

